
Brain–spine interface alleviating gait deficits after spinal injury in primates - triplesec
http://www.nature.com/articles/nature20118.epdf?referrer_access_token=pIUPA0YTCZo_CL_yLjxQDNRgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0PBjeYXQKvh179aWaH1YQqv77dRonwszIxGCpEzgPD-cMQfOMo8X62M5PH7xO9rpriGDXkjaLLYqbuo1RA2VKTQABp4vkrMwHkiEGmu3MAtLi4QdzsRX6s-u1CNh4HZulIc283cU6NHLig-7qXnM8aVTDS11zblrT85rXpNMFgOgOBspOHcpVRniwSe5THxCIIW-BCd26KKrNBl8bmDhWbELdUPdFVKuW6OYrTf3e8FotPip6-gHdfEA4HFGgeje7j8EA37LChsmgXw7TWeSA1FSSIMjIegiZKoff0OdtVaUNI6X0NW-0ZrRtYCh24CDyqc1veAQ7KlbX-FaohN7a_8Yfu-4VNCHwzss-V8k1mEiw%3D%3D&tracking_referrer=www.nytimes.com
======
triplesec
some explaining journalism
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/10/science/wireless-brain-
spi...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/10/science/wireless-brain-spine-
connection-paralysis.html)

